# D&D Dragonborn Feltie



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This one is going to be a gift for one of Spooky1's D&D buddies. His friend's current character for one of the games the group runs is a dragonborn - basically a humanoid dragon.

This little guy comes with his own shield with his group's crest (dragon skull and crossed swords). He fits nicely into your hand or a shirt pocket.

IMG_0521 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7216 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0524 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Feltie, Roxy!
Thought I was the only person on here who played D&D. Which edition do you play?

We are currently on a 2nd edition kick, but I have books for 2nd and 4th editions. Once we finish our 3d printer (current project since it is too cold to go to the shop.) we plan to start making our own miniatures.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on that little guy, lots of fussy work.

I started gaming with the red and blue box sets, which is before 1st ed. Right now my group is using the 3.5 ed of AD&D which I like for it's flexible character options.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, you stole my Gargoyle. I have that exact same one.  I like the Feltie also.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Damn, I knew I shouldn't have posed the dragonborn with that gargoyle!

Thanks, my dears, and yes, BD, it's a lot of fussy work doing one of these. Tough on old eyes, too, since it's so small.

Bio, I'm just a D&D "widow":jol: Spooky1 has played since he was in college. He'll have to answer the question about which edition his group plays.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Feltie is for a friend's 4th edition character. We also play a 2nd edition game, and have played 3rd in the past. I've played since my college days over 30 yrs ago. Damn, I'm an old geek.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

"I started gaming with the red and blue box sets, which is before 1st ed"...I'm with ya Bone Dancer. Still have those and my 1st edition Monster Manual, Players Guide, Dungeon Masters Guide and more.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought blue box was Advanced 2nd Edition and Red Box was revised Advanced 1st Edition.

**EDIT**
Sorry. After a brief google search, I realized that the "red and blue box set" refers to a revised edition which came out a few months AFTER the white box set with the polyhedral dice in 1977. I'm thinking of the beginners sets with basic and advanced rules which were released in 1981. My mistake.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Aww, so cute. 

My wife and I also role-play, and I keep trying to get our gamer friends more into horror stuff... they've given into helping with the haunt, but creepy games don't fly...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So Roxy, are you taking special orders now???


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice Roxy, but did you make it to scale so he can use it with his other miniatures?! That would certainly add some extra fun to the gaming table!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys

BD, I think I'd end up going cross-eyed if I started taking orders for these tiny creatures:googly: So far I've just made them for fun, enjoyed having them around for a few days, then sent each one along to someone I thought would give them a good home.

Sawtooth, definitely not to scale. The felties fit in your hand, but tower over D&D miniatures.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Love it and also a D&D player. 2nd edition is my favorite. I Love being a Geek!


----------

